# Looking for feedback re: High Ded. Plan G



## KathyAnn (Dec 9, 2022)

Hi, I'm turning 65 in March and plan to go on High Deductible Plan G. Just wondering if any of you have this plan and how you like it. I don't want an Advantage plan because I want to choose my own doctors, plus my current doctor doesn't take any Advantage plan. Thank you.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 9, 2022)

Hi, KathyAnn,
I don't currently have a Plan G, which I believe is one of the Medigap plans, which years ago, were called Companion plans.
It seems like a very good idea to me though, and a high deductible one, will have a lower required monthly premium.

I hope that works well for you.  Some people at our site like their Advantage plans, but others of us do not want one, for the reasons you named, as well as other additional reasons, such as the required pre-approvals.

Find out if the Plan G includes Drugs or not.  If it does, then you do not need any Part D; but if it doesn't then consider a high deductible, low-premium Part D, as a stand-alone, in addition.
Even the cheapest Part D plans do cover some items, and assure that if you want a Part D anytime in the future, that you will not need to pay penalty fees for not having some drug coverage all along.

Again, if some med coverage is included in the type of specific Part G you choose, then I think there's no ramifications to not taking any Part D at this time.
Just my ideas!  I am not an expert.


----------



## Liberty (Dec 14, 2022)

We have regular plan "G" which has been economical to us and we have no complaints.


----------



## Teacher Terry (Dec 14, 2022)

*In many states if you are not happy with your plan you have to pass medical underwriting to change plans so choose carefully.  The exception is if you are changing to a plan with lesser benefits. I would go with a regular G plan. *


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 15, 2022)

Plan G …

Your backup when plans A-F were found to be lacking!


----------



## Katewels (Yesterday at 7:38 AM)

Teacher Terry said:


> *In many states if you are not happy with your plan you have to pass medical underwriting to change plans so choose carefully.  The exception is if you are changing to a plan with lesser benefits. I would go with a regular G plan. *


I'm in Florida so the regular plan G is out of my budget. The HDG keeps my premiums low but I have enough money set aside if I should have to pay the full deductible. It's really a matter of location and finances as to which is better on an individualized basis.


----------



## JustBonee (Yesterday at 7:51 AM)

Farrah Nuff said:


> Plan G …
> 
> Your backup when plans A-F were found to be lacking!



If you need that coverage and can afford it,  that is the way to go.  
 .. My late husband had to pay for Medigap coverage  in his last years of life  ...   it was  totally draining - their prices rose  often.
... the drug costs were ridiculous too.      
And this was 10 years ago.


----------



## mathjak107 (Yesterday at 7:53 AM)

he have a humanna high deducrible F PLAN  . i know they dont do new F plans ... it works amazingly well for us


----------



## Teacher Terry (Yesterday at 10:31 AM)

_I thought about a HD plan g but in my state I will be stuck with it forever so decided against it. Also someone mentioned that as I age it might be harder to keep track of when the deductible is met, etc. I end up changing my RX plan yearly because the premium goes up a lot and then I switch to a cheaper one.

 My supplement plan goes up 20/ month every year.  It’s weird that Medicare is a federal program yet every state has different rules. _


----------



## mathjak107 (Yesterday at 12:32 PM)

The rules are based on different costs  to provide health care in different states .

You  can’t compare prices in New York with prices in Alabama.

we are also on different pricing programs .

nyc for instance is community based …there are no different prices for different age groups .

we can switch plans and even Medicare to advantage plans at open enrollment with no medical underwriting.

but we pay a lot for premiums .

Other  states are aged based and increases are higher as you hit different ages


----------

